# Manual to Auto



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone had their vehicle converted from manual to auto? I mean changing the gearbox? If it is practical I might have my 2011 Starfire done.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Huge job. Better just to sell yours and buy an automatic. I did it years ago on a Jag for friend, Alan.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Assume you saw this thread today? I know it doesn't exactly answer your question, but it does have a lot of info about fitting an electric clutch.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...tor-to-change-manual-to-auto-gear-change.html

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Forget it !!

The cost would be prohibitive, as has been said before, far cheaper to upgrade by selling what you have and buying an auto.

I change an automatic Wolseley 16/60 that I used to own to a manual back in the late 60's when I was a newly qualified mechanic. Even with full workshop facilities it took me ages AND it was a conventional front engine RWD car which is much simpler to deal with than FWD.

I bet you will not even be able to get a estimate/quote for the job anyway.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for that. I was wondering whether the Peugeot 2.2 2011 can have an automatic gearbox fitted, or would that invalidate the warranty. The cost is not a problem, but selling the MH and buying a new automatic one would be a little prohibiting. Besides we like what we have.

bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bus*

Very difficult job.

Especially when you consider CanBus!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Blobsta said:


> Thanks for that. I was wondering whether the Peugeot 2.2 2011 can have an automatic gearbox fitted, or would that invalidate the warranty. The cost is not a problem, but selling the MH and buying a new automatic one would be a little prohibiting. Besides we like what we have.
> 
> bob


Of course it can be done, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that you have thanked me I am embarrassed.


It's true it CAN be done but as the previous answers said it's a huge job and totally impractical and of course it will invalidate your warranty unless a main dealer does it with the manufacturers permission. Neither of those things is likely.

The cost of such a conversion would be absolutely huge, Alan.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I will stand in the corner with my dunces hat on after that telling off, and be very quiet in the future. Oh well.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, was actually trying not to tell you off due to my being embarrassed, Alan.


Have edited my previous post and hope you find it less of a telling off now.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

No problem, it's when I ask something, I seem to do it to death. I was only thanking you for taking the time to answer.

Bob


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The obvious solution is an Autoclutch as mentioned earlier.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ssssssssshhhhhhh let him stand in that corner for a little longer. :wink:

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> The cost is not a problem,





> but selling the MH and buying a new automatic one would be a little prohibiting.


 :? Aren't the two statements above mutually contradictive?.

If cost is not a problem how can updating to a newer auto version of the same van be prohibiting?

The only question is ..... is the 2.2 available with an auto box?

If it isn't, then NEITHER option is an option.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

My god, I wish I had not asked the question. I don't get answers, I get slated. I will be in the corner forever.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ps enjoy slagging me while you can. This is my last post. Bye


----------

